# Interesting way to introduce Preparedness to children



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I just discovered this book, That's Not Your Mommy Anymore: A Zombie Tale http://www.amazon.com/Thats-Not-Your-Mommy-Anymore/dp/156975926X/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Most of the reviewers had very positive things to say about this book, including Bill Nelson of WeZombie:

Suppose you're a seven or eight-year old. You've been hearing a lot about zombies - on TV, on the Internet, and on the school playground. You've even heard the word "apocalypse". What does it all mean? How will you know if you should be worried about it? How will you know when it happens, and if it happens, what will you do? Children have so many questions, and answers are hard to find. Well, all you have to do is pick up the book, That's Not Your Mommy Anymore, and your questions will be answered. Matt Mogk, a founder of the Zombie Research Society, has created a wonderful book for youngsters to help with their questions, and I was lucky enough to receive an advance manuscript to review.

The book takes us into the life of a young boy who is happily enjoying his life, eating Mom's pies, singing with mom, playing with his dog - all the things that young boys should be doing. The story moves on to educate the young boy about noticing a change and how to identify strange behavior by his mother. The boy learns that at some point it may be time to skedaddle out of his home, and he learns how to identify when that time has come. Four or five good examples are shown of what to look for - biting, shambling, and my favorite:

"When her voice sounds just like Daddy's snore, that's not your Mommy anymore."

The boy continues to learn - what to pack, where to go, and what the outside world will look like during the zombie apocalypse. I don't want to spoil the ending for you, but I think you'll be satisfied by it. Mogk has written the book in ... a whimsical, Dr. Seuss kind of verse which is very enjoyable to read for youngsters as well as adults.

The illustrator of the book, Aja Wells, has done a fantastic and beautiful job with the artwork. I will be buying an extra copy for the express purpose of cutting out a few pages to mat and frame for the office. I guarantee you'll have a permanent smile on your face through the entire reading - there is a dichotomy at work here that tickles the brain - I mean Brainnnnssss! This book belongs on every zombie lover's bookshelf.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I think I'll pick up a copy just for sh*ts and giggles.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

I gotta get one! My little siblings would love that!!


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

Sounds like it could scare the cr*p out of a kid.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I know some women who have an irrational fear of zombies, not scared of much but for some reason zombies freak them out. 
I know what they're getting for presents.:sssh:


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

cowboyhermit said:


> I know some women who have an irrational fear of zombies, not scared of much but for some reason zombies freak them out.
> I know what they're getting for presents.:sssh:


 NICE :congrat:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have seen this book and it came off as a funny spoof for teens/adults more than a book for kids. I found it funny. But personally I would not show it to any of my kids under the age of 12. It's a little morbid to infer to kids that their mother is the walking dead.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, in reality it would make me uncomfortable to introduce the idea to a kid that something might happen to their mom that would make them unable to trust her. That's kind of a creepy idea on it's own.


----------



## Sarasyn (Jun 4, 2013)

Are my kids really that weird? We've been using zombies as a gentle way to introduce the idea that the world as we know it could end for years. Two years ago my oldest son went as a zombie for Halloween. He was only 4 and zombies weren't even new to him then. I know watching my partner play video games is to blame. Zombies have been in our lives since my oldest kids were 6 and 2. I bet my kids would love this book. Totally just inspired me to start working on some "Z Day" survival games with the kids. It might be a good way to teach them skills to help us get where we need to go. I've already given up the idea of labeling our bags "BOBs" or "GOOD bags". The kids want to call them our "Zombie Survival Kits", or a "Z bag". I have a feeling my kids will never find zombie stories scary.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

To each his own, but my kids don't see zombies as flesh eating reanimated corpses, that is way too morbid for them and based too far away from reality. My kids are taught that zombies are people who stare at smart phones all day, watch 3-5 hours of tv a day and watch CNN thinking that more than a fraction of what they report is true.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Not for my family


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> To each his own, but my kids don't see zombies as flesh eating reanimated corpses, that is way too morbid for them and based too far away from reality. My kids are taught that zombies are people who stare at smart phones all day, watch 3-5 hours of tv a day and watch CNN thinking that more than a fraction of what they report is true.


Wow that's what 99% of the general population???


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Wow that's what 99% of the general population???


No, more like 80%. Just like zombies I teach my kids to aim for the head. It's the only way to keep 'em down for good.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*No zombies for children.*

The title of the post, Interesting way to introduce Preparedness to children ,to me is more than a book story, to me is about camping with children, teaching them how to gather wood, build a small shelter, fishing, how to handle a lost in the woods situation, if there are old enough how to start a fire, compass reading, map reading. And even if you have a small backyard setting a tent with them will be something they will enjoy, a few flashlights, hot dogs on sticks, marshmallows, etc. That will be a nice instruction.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Ezmerelda said:


> I just discovered this book, That's Not Your Mommy Anymore: A Zombie Tale http://www.amazon.com/Thats-Not-Your-Mommy-Anymore/dp/156975926X/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> Most of the reviewers had very positive things to say about this book, including Bill Nelson of WeZombie:
> 
> ...


Brainnnnsss! reminded me of this book I picked up as a gag gift for someone who goes on Zombie walks. You press buttons on each page and it 'teaches' you how to speak Zombie. The last one is in case you don't know how to respond...it's "Brainnnnsss!" :yummy:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...s=How+to+Speak+Zombie:+A+Guide+for+the+Living


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> No, more like 80%. Just like zombies I teach my kids to aim for the head. It's the only way to keep 'em down for good.
> 
> Nope aim for the heart. They don't have anything useful in those melons of theirs.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I thought I'd share this homeschooling workbook. It is waaaaaay above Roo but the idea of using zombies to teach basic survival is neat.

http://www.education.com/workbook/brain-break-zombpocalypse-workbook/?cid=10.52


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

readytogo said:


> The title of the post, Interesting way to introduce Preparedness to children ,to me is more than a book story, to me is about camping with children, teaching them how to gather wood, build a small shelter, fishing, how to handle a lost in the woods situation, if there are old enough how to start a fire, compass reading, map reading. And even if you have a small backyard setting a tent with them will be something they will enjoy, a few flashlights, hot dogs on sticks, marshmallows, etc. That will be a nice instruction.


All of the above plus helping Granny and Nana prepare whatever is being canned. Being given a small plot to start their own garden feeding the chickens and collecting eggs.

As to the OP I don't agree with using the book but to each his own. I think that there enough real threats to deal with. Why give a child nightmares? This is just my opinion and not meant to offend anyone.


----------

